# Oct 2016 Power PE exam .......Which NEC book



## majorever (Aug 6, 2016)

Anyone knows which NEC code book is being used for Oct. 2016 Power PE exam in CA .......new 2017 or 2016?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 6, 2016)

2014


----------



## TWJ PE (Aug 10, 2016)

http://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/PE-Ele-POW-Apr-2009-21.pdf


----------



## Phatso86 (Aug 25, 2016)

there's a 2016?

I thought 2014 was recently put into the exam


----------



## majorever (Aug 26, 2016)

I was also confused so I just want to make sure.


----------



## pete3589 (Jan 4, 2017)

Do you think they will change to 2017 for the April exam?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Doubtful, they lag behind the release of the new code. Oct 17 at the earliest, more likely is April '18.

Asking NCEES is always the best solution.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 5, 2017)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Asking NCEES is always *most nearly* the best solution.


Fixt. :thumbs:


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Jan 5, 2017)

Hey guys,  as of right now (Jan 2017) the 2014 edition of the national electrical code is still being used for the PE exam.   

Seeing as how the 2014 edition wasn't adopted for the PE exam until 2015, chances are the new 2017 edition will not be required until exams beginning next year in 2018.

Two things I'd like to point out:

1. You can actually access the latest version of the NEC online for free directly from the NFPA

2. To verify directly from NCEES which version of the code is currently being used look directly on the exam specifications. 

I linked to both of the above, as well as spoke more about this in greater detail (like why you should purchase the handbook over the codebook) in a full-length article published two weeks ago.

If you want the full details you can access it directly here:

Electrical PE Review - National Electrical Code (NEC) for the Power PE Exam

If you have any more questions I'd be glad to answer them.


----------

